# hacker = εισβολέας (συστημάτων), διαρρήκτης (του κυβερνοχώρου), κν. χακεράς



## nickel (May 22, 2008)

Η πρόταση του ΕΛΟΤ είναι:
01.07.03
υπολογιστομανής
πρόσωπο που έχει πάθος με τους υπολογιστές και ευρύτατες τεχνικές γνώσεις
01.07.04
διαρρήκτης λογισμικού
παραβιαστής λογισμικού
υπολογιστομανής που χρησιμοποιεί τις τεχνικές γνώσεις του και τα μέσα για να αποκτά πρόσβαση, χωρίς εξουσιοδότηση, σε προστατευόμενους πόρους​
Στο συνοδευτικό σημείωμα που περιλαμβάνει επεξηγηματικά σχόλια της Ομάδας ΕΛΟΤ/ΤΕ48/ΟΕ1 διαβάζω:
Το Διεθνές Πρότυπο κατασημαίνει με τον ίδιο αγγλικό όρο τόσο στα αγγλικά (hacker) όσο και στα γαλλικά (pirate informatique) και τις δύο έννοιες των λημμάτων 01.07.03 και 01.07.04.
διαρρήκτης λογισμικού, παραβιαστής λογισμικού (ορισμός 01.07.04)
hacker 2 pirate informatique
Μέλος της επιτροπής ΤΕ48, όμως, ορθώς επισήμανε ότι ο ορισμός του δεύτερου λήμματος δεν αντιστοιχεί στην σημερινή έννοια «hacker» αλλά αντιστοιχεί στην έννοια «cracker».
Η Ομάδα συμφώνησε και διόρθωσε τον αγγλικό όρο στα γλωσσάρια του προτύπου.​
Η λέξη στην πληροφορική σήμαινε αρχικά: A person with an enthusiasm for programming or using computers as an end in itself (OED, πρώτο παράδειγμα του 1976), αλλά ήδη από το 1983 προσλαμβάνει αρνητική σημασία. Πάλι στο OED:
A person who uses his skill with computers to try to gain unauthorized access to computer files or networks. colloq.
1983 Daily Tel. 3 Oct. 3/1 A hacker –computer jargon for an electronic eavesdropper who by-passes computer security systems– yesterday penetrated a confidential British Telecom message system being demonstrated live on BBC-TV.

Σήμερα τα πιο ενημερωμένα λεξικά περιορίζονται στη δεύτερη σημασία (Cambridge Advanced, Oxford Advanced Learner’s, Longman Contemporary, ακόμα και το Oxford Dictionary of English: _informal_ a person who uses computers to gain unauthorized access to data). Και τις δύο σημασίες θα τις βρούμε στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά και στην Encarta: 
1. somebody accessing another's computer without authorization: a computer user who gains unauthorized access to a computer system or data belonging to somebody else 
2. computer enthusiast: somebody who is interested or skilled in computer technology and programming 
ενώ στο Macmillan:
someone who uses a computer to connect to other people's computers secretly and often illegally, so that they can find or change information
a. OLD-FASHIONED someone who knows a lot about computers and who spends a lot of time using them

Παρωχημένη πλέον η σημασία του «υπολογιστομανούς» και ας διαμαρτύρονται οι παλαιάς κοπής χακεράδες.
Η χρήση της λέξης «hacker» με την έννοια «εισβολέας συστημάτων» είναι ένα μπέρδεμα που οφείλεται στα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης. Εμείς οι hackers αρνούμαστε να αναγνωρίσουμε αυτή τη σημασία, συνεχίζοντας να χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη με την έννοια τού «κάποιος που αγαπάει τον προγραμματισμό και απολαμβάνει τις αρετές του».
http://gnu.typhon.net/gnu/thegnuproject.el.html

Στα αγγλικά, για να πεις hacker με τη θετική σημασία, θα πρέπει να το αποσαφηνίσεις στο συγκείμενό σου.
Εξαιρετικά διαφωτιστικό είναι σχετικό άρθρο του BBC:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A593390

Ο διαδεδομένος όρος (και αυτός που προτείνει το γλωσσάρι της Microsoft) είναι *εισβολέας (υπολογιστικών συστημάτων)*. Δεν είναι άσχημος και ο όρος *διαρρήκτης (π.χ. του κυβερνοχώρου)*. Όχι, ωστόσο, _διαρρήκτης_ ή _παραβιαστής *λογισμικού*_.

Να προσθέσω ότι υπάρχει και το *hack into* (a computer system) = *διεισδύω, εισβάλλω, πραγματοποιώ διάρρηξη* σε υπολογιστικό σύστημα.

Οι όροι *χάκερ* (άκλιτο στον πληθυντικό) και *χακεράς* (πληθ. χακεράδες) μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούνται με κάθε άνεση εκεί όπου το επιτρέπει το κείμενο.


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2008)

Πρώτον, οι αντίστοιχοι ορισμοί _cracker_ και _hacker_ από το Oxford New Words (1998):












Δεύτερον, δεν τίθεται θέμα "χακεράδων παλαιάς κοπής", διότι η λέξη _hack (n.)_ συνεχίζει να σημαίνει το προχωρημένο κόλπο που απορρέει από τη βαθιά γνώση των υπολογιστών και των εφαρμογών τους.
O'Reilly "Hacks" Books
Google Hacks

Τρίτον, το σχετικό άρθρο της Βικιπαιδείας (Hacker) παρέχει και πολλές πληροφορίες για την ιστορία του όρου και τους τρόπους χρήσης του.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά τους προταθέντες και προτεινόμενους αντίστοιχους όρους στην ελληνική, κατ' αρχάς να συμφωνήσω για το διαχωρισμό σε δύο διακριτά πεδία που προτείνει ο ΕΛΟΤ, και στη συνέχεια να παραθέσω τις δικές μου απόψεις για το 01.07.04 (που μας απασχολεί περισσότερο - και δικαιολογημένα):

*εισβολέας (υπολογιστικών συστημάτων)* - συμφωνώ [Θα μπορούσαμε ενδεχομένως να το συνθέσουμε και ως _*κυβερνοεισβολέας*_ ή _*ηλεεισβολέας*_ ώστε να καλύπτονται όλες οι περιπτώσεις; Επίσης, προτιμώ το _*εισβολέας/παραβιαστής πληροφορικών συστημάτων*_ (έναντι του "υπολογιστικών") ή _*εισβολέας/παραβιαστής συστημάτων/δικτύων υπολογιστών*_.]

*διαρρήκτης (π.χ. του κυβερνοχώρου)* - δεν συμφωνώ για το σύνολο της κατηγορίας (κατάλληλο μόνο για hacker που εγκληματεί - π.χ. κλέβει)

*διαρρήκτης λογισμικού* - δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου (σημαίνει αυτόν που κλέβει λογισμικό - θα μπορούσε να 'ναι και κάποιος που το βούτηξε απ' τις αποθήκες ενός καταστήματος)

*παραβιαστής λογισμικού* - δεν συμφωνώ για το σύνολο της κατηγορίας (καλύπτει μόνον περιπτώσεις που κάποιος σπάει κάποιο πρόγραμμα λογισμικού - ενώ αφήνει απ' έξω λ.χ. εισβολείς σε εταιρικά δίκτυα)

_κν._ *χάκερ*, *χακεράς* - συμφωνώ

*hack into* (a computer system) = *διεισδύω, εισβάλλω, πραγματοποιώ διάρρηξη* σε υπολογιστικό σύστημα - δεν συμφωνώ με το "πραγματοποιώ διάρρηξη" και αντιπροτείνω το απλούστερο και ακριβέστερο *παραβιάζω υπολογιστικό σύστημα* (που δεν απαιτεί και το "σε" των υπολοίπων)

Οι αμιγώς δικές μου προτάσεις είναι *κυβερνωρύχος* και *δικτυωρύχος* (κατά τα _τοιχωρύχος_ και _τυμβωρύχος_). Εμπεριέχουν και το νόημα της παραβίασης, της παράνομης εισβολής, καθώς επίσης και της αφαίρεσης ή ιδιοποίησης πραγμάτων από τον παραβιασθέντα χώρο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2008)

Δύο επισημάνσεις: Πρώτον, έχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη απήχηση οι προτάσεις μου που βασίζονται στο _-ωρύχος_ για το _hacker_, οι οποίες να σημειωθεί πως συνοδεύονται κανονικά και από αντίστοιχα ρήματα (του παραγωγού ρήματος _-ορύσσω_) για το _hack into_, και από ουσιαστικά σε _-όρυξη_ για το _hacking_ (αυτά δε τα τελευταία, έχουν και καλή παρήχηση με το _-ρηξη_ της _διάρρηξης_). Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση, η ύπαρξη μονολεκτικών όρων με γόνιμη παραγωγική ικανότητα, για μένα αποτελεί σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα.

Δεύτερον, μπορούμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε (κατά το πρότυπο των Γάλλων που λένε _pirate informatique_) τη λέξη *κουρσάρος* (αφού το _πειρατής_ έχει συγκεκριμένη, εντελώς διαφορετική, σημασία στους υπολογιστές), με έναν κατάλληλο προσδιορισμό ώστε να γίνεται αντιληπτό πως μιλάμε για πληροφορική και δίκτυα υπολογιστών. Και εδώ έχουμε ολόκληρη οικογένεια λέξεων να εκμεταλλευτούμε: _κουρσεύω_, _κούρσεμα_, _κούρσος_.


----------



## periglwssio (Jun 14, 2011)

Με αφορμή την υπόθεση με τον 18χρονο κράκερ του Αγ. Δημητρίου (βλ. π.χ. "Το προφίλ του πρώτου έλληνα κράκερ", _Το Βήμα_, 11/06/2011) ασχολήθηκα με τη σημασία της λέξης _κράκερ _και τη σημασιολογική διαφορά της από την πιο συχνή (μάλλον) λέξη _χάκερ_. Στη _Βικιπαίδεια_, στο λήμμα _χάκερ_ επισημαίνεται η διαφορά _χάκερ _και _κράκερ_:



> "Σε αντίθεση με τον χάκερ, ο κράκερ είναι άτομο (ή ομάδα ατόμων) που αποπειράται να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση σε υπολογιστικό σύστημα για την οποία όχι μόνο δε διαθέτει εξουσιοδότηση, αλλά με στόχο να το βλάψει με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο. Οι κράκερ είναι εξ ορισμού κακόβουλοι, αντίθετα προς τους χάκερ, ενώ διαθέτουν και πολλά εργαλεία για τις κακόβουλες ενέργειές τους".



Δεν είμαι σε θέση να ελέγξω την ακρίβεια των πληροφοριών που δίνονται, ρώτησα όμως ειδικό στην πληροφορική και μου είπε ότι συμφωνεί. Σε ένα άλλο σημείο του εγκυκλοπαιδικού αυτού λήμματος, αμέσως πριν από το απόσπασμα που παρατέθηκε, αναφέρεται για τον όρο _χάκερ_ το εξής: 



> "Ο όρος (ειδικά στην ελληνική γλώσσα) συγχέεται πολύ συχνά με τον όρο _κράκερ _(cracker), κάτι που αποτελεί σφάλμα".



Διαβάζοντας την παρατήρηση αυτή, αναρωτήθηκα αν ο συντάκτης των λημμάτων _κράκερ_ και _χάκερ_ ενός νεοελληνικού λεξικού θα πρέπει να ορίσει τα _κράκερ_ και _χάκερ_ με τέτοιον τρόπο, ώστε να δηλωθεί η διαφορά μεταξύ τους, ή είναι προτιμότερο να καταγράψει με κάποιον τρόπο τη σύγχυση μεταξύ των δύο αυτών λέξεων, όπως χρησιμοποιούνται από εμάς. Συμπληρωματικά, μπορεί να μας απασχολήσει και το θέμα της απόδοσης των δύο αυτών όρων με ελληνικές (ως προς την ετυμολογική τους προέλευση) λέξεις. Το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη λημματογραφεί το _χάκερ_, με ορισμό "ο δικτυοπειρατής", παραπομπή στο _δικτυοπειρατής_ και συνώνυμο το _κυβερνοπειρατής_. Το _κυβερνοπειρατής_ ορίζεται απλώς ως "ο δικτυοπειρατής", όπου και παραπέμπεται ο αναγνώστης. Το _δικτυοπειρατής _είναι λήμμα με εκτενή ορισμό και εκεί σημειώνονται ως συνώνυμα τα _κυβερνοπειρατής_ και _χάκερ_. Δεν ξέρω αν τα _δικτυοπειρατής_ και _κυβερνοπειρατής_ πράγματι χρησιμοποιούνται. Αν ναι, μπορούν να καταγραφούν σε ένα νεοελληνικό λεξικό, συνοδευόμενα όμως από κατάλληλο υφολογικό χαρακτηρισμό (λ.χ. χαρακτηριζόμενα ως επίσημα). Όπως και να έχει πάντως, το _χάκερ_ πρέπει να αποτελεί το βασικό λήμμα, με τον εκτενή ορισμό. Καλό είναι και τα άλλα λεξικά, σε μελλοντικές εκδόσεις τους, αν πραγματοποιηθούν, να προσθέσουν το λήμμα _χάκερ_. Τέλος, αν το _κράκερ_ έχει ικανή χρήση στην ελληνική γλώσσα, καλό είναι να προστεθεί και αυτό. Εννοώ βέβαια το _κράκερ_ με τη σημασία που μας ενδιαφέρει εδώ, γιατί το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη και το λεξικό του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη περιλαμβάνουν λήμμα _κράκερ_, με υποκοριστικό _κρακεράκι_, με τη σημασία του "τραγανού ορεκτικού" κτλ. ή του "άγλυκου μπισκότου". Το νεοελληνικό λεξικό Κριαρά μάλιστα καταγράφει μόνο το _κρακεράκι_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2011)

Σε μετέφερα εδώ, όπου πιστεύω ότι θα νιώσεις πιο άνετα. :)


Εγγραφή που θυμίζει τα της Βικιπαίδειας:
http://pacific.jour.auth.gr/security/page.htm

Ο περισσότερος κόσμος αποκαλεί λανθασμένα “χάκερς”, αυτούς που προβαίνουν σε κακόβουλες πράξεις μέσω του διαδικτύου. Στη πραγματικότητα Υπάρχουν δύο κατηγορίες χρηστών που προβαίνουν σε παράνομες πράξεις: οι “χάκερς” (Hackers) και οι “κράκερς” (Crackers). Για να γίνει διαχωρισμός μεταξύ των δύο ομάδων “χρηστών”, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε ότι:

Ένας “χάκερ” είναι εκείνος που ενδιαφέρεται έντονα για τις μυστικές και “κρυφές” λειτουργίες οποιουδήποτε λειτουργικού συστήματος υπολογιστή. Στη πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων οι “χάκερς” είναι προγραμματιστές και για αυτό το λόγο έχουν εκτενή και σε βάθος γνώση των λειτουργικών συστημάτων και των γλωσσών προγραμματισμού. Προσπαθούν να ανακαλύψουν τα “κενά” στα συστήματα υπολογιστών καθώς και τους λόγους ύπαρξης αυτών των “κενών”. Οι “χάκερς” αναζητούν σταθερά πρόσθετη γνώση, μοιράζονται ελεύθερα ότι έχουν ανακαλύψει και ποτέ δεν καταστρέφουν δεδομένα σκοπίμως.

Ένας “κράκερ” είναι εκείνος που διεισδύει ή διαφορετικά παραβιάζει την ακεραιότητα συστήματος απομακρυσμένων μηχανημάτων, με κακή πρόθεση. Έχοντας αποκτήσει παράνομη πρόσβαση, οι “κράκερς” καταστρέφουν σημαντικά δεδομένα, αποτρέπουν την εξυπηρέτηση των νόμιμων χρηστών ή προξενούν σοβαρά προβλήματα στα θύματά τους. Οι “κράκερς” χαρακτηρίζονται γενικά από κακόβουλες πράξεις.​


----------



## periglwssio (Jun 14, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, δεν είχα δει τη συζήτηση. :)

Επίσης, σχετικά με το cracker σε ξένα λεξικά, μπορεί κανείς να ανατρέξει εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2011)

Επίσης, από έναν δικό μας ειδικό: *Hacker vs Crackers vs Definition*.

Αντιγράφω μόνο το συμπέρασμα:
Κάνοντας μια σούμα από όλους τους ορισμούς που διάβασα νομίζω ότι μπορώ να πω πως Hacker (κατά μία έννοια) είναι αυτός που συλλέγει γνώση για ένα λογισμικό, κερδίζει πρόσβαση σε σημεία που ένας χρήστης δεν ξέρει ή δεν μπορεί να έχει, και βάση των γνώσεων του το επεκτείνει δίνοντας του νέες δυνατότητες ή διορθώνοντας προβλήματά του (bugs).

Από την άλλη πλευρά Cracker είναι αυτό ο οποίος κερδίζει πρόσβαση παράνομα ξεπερνώντας συστήματα ασφαλείας με σκοπό να βλάψει το λογισμικό ή το σύστημα το οποίο έχει στοχεύσει.​
Μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον έχουν τα σχόλια στο παραπάνω άρθρο, όπου εκτός από άλλες, πιο εξειδικευμένες κατηγορίες (white-hat, black-hat, grey-hat, script kiddies) που όμως ξεφεύγουν από το θέμα του νήματος, τη χρήση στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο, βρίσκω και ένα ωραίο μανιφέστο του χάκερ και αυτούς τους ορισμούς:

*Hacker*:
[originally, someone who makes furniture with an axe]
1. A person who enjoys exploring the details of programmable systems and how to stretch their capabilities, as opposed to most users, who prefer to learn only the minimum necessary. 
2. One who programs enthusiastically (even obsessively) or who enjoys programming rather than just theorizing about programming. 
3. A person capable of appreciating hack value. 
4. A person who is good at programming quickly. 
5. An expert at a particular program, or one who frequently does work using it or on it; as in `a UNIX hacker'. (Definitions 1 through 5 are correlated, and people who fit them congregate.) 
6. An expert or enthusiast of any kind. One might be an astronomy hacker, for example. 
7. One who enjoys the intellectual challenge of creatively overcoming or circumventing limitations. 
[deprecated] A malicious meddler who tries to discover sensitive information by poking around. Hence "password hacker", "network hacker". The correct term is cracker. 

The term `hacker' also tends to connote membership in the global community defined by the net. It also implies that the person described is seen to subscribe to some version of the hacker ethic. 

It is better to be described as a hacker by others than to describe oneself that way. Hackers consider themselves something of an elite (a meritocracy based on ability), though one to which new members are gladly welcome. There is thus a certain ego satisfaction to be had in identifying yourself as a hacker (but if you claim to be one and are not, you'll quickly be labeled bogus).
​
*Cracker*:

 *cracker*: n.
One who breaks security on a system. Coined ca. 1985 by hackers in defense against journalistic misuse of hacker (q.v., sense 8). An earlier attempt to establish worm in this sense around 1981--82 on Usenet was largely a failure.

Use of both these neologisms reflects a strong revulsion against the theft and vandalism perpetrated by cracking rings. The neologism “cracker” in this sense may have been influenced not so much by the term “safe-cracker” as by the non-jargon term “cracker”, which in Middle English meant an obnoxious person (e.g., “What cracker is this same that deafs our ears / With this abundance of superfluous breath?” — Shakespeare's King John, Act II, Scene I) and in modern colloquial American English survives as a barely gentler synonym for “white trash”.

While it is expected that any real hacker will have done some playful cracking and knows many of the basic techniques, anyone past larval stage is expected to have outgrown the desire to do so except for immediate, benign, practical reasons (for example, if it's necessary to get around some security in order to get some work done).

Thus, there is far less overlap between hackerdom and crackerdom than the mundane reader misled by sensationalistic journalism might expect. Crackers tend to gather in small, tight-knit, very secretive groups that have little overlap with the huge, open poly-culture this lexicon describes; though crackers often like to describe themselves as hackers, most true hackers consider them a separate and lower form of life. An easy way for outsiders to spot the difference is that crackers use grandiose screen names that conceal their identities. Hackers never do this; they only rarely use noms de guerre at all, and when they do it is for display rather than concealment.

Ethical considerations aside, hackers figure that anyone who can't imagine a more interesting way to play with their computers than breaking into someone else's has to be pretty losing. Some other reasons crackers are looked down on are discussed in the entries on cracking and phreaking. See also samurai, dark-side hacker, and hacker ethic. For a portrait of the typical teenage cracker, see warez d00dz.​

Στην τζάργκον του χώρου πάντως, cracker αποκαλείται συχνά "ο γνωστός φίλος ο οποίος παραποιεί και κάνει inject τον κώδικα ενός soft για να παραβιάσει την ασφάλειά του ή να αλλάξει τον τρόπο που διαμορφώνεται αυτό", όπως λέει ο FuSmOKer ή "Cracker ονομάζεται και ο software cracker που σπάει το copy protection ενός προστατευμένου προγράμματος" όπως λέει ο Optimus στα σχόλια της σελίδας του webz. Το προϊόν της εργασίας του είναι αυτό που λέμε "σπασμένο" λογισμικό.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2011)

Για τους ειδικούς του χώρου η διάκριση μεταξύ χάκερ και κράκερ είναι ξεκάθαρη. Ωστόσο ο _black-hat hacker_ θεωρείται κράκερ. Για τον _white-hat hacker_ οι απόψεις διίστανται. Κι ακόμη δεν πιάσαμε τις ενδιάμεσες αποχρώσεις. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2011)

Για τα ελληνικά παράγωγα να προσθέσουμε το ρήμα _χακεύω_, τη μετοχή _χακεμένος_, το ουσιαστικό _χακιά_, το _Χάκιντος_ και τα _χακτιβισμός_ / _χακτιβιστής_.


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 14, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Οι αμιγώς δικές μου προτάσεις είναι *κυβερνωρύχος* και *δικτυωρύχος* (κατά τα _τοιχωρύχος_ και _τυμβωρύχος_). Εμπεριέχουν και το νόημα της παραβίασης, της παράνομης εισβολής, καθώς επίσης και της αφαίρεσης ή ιδιοποίησης πραγμάτων από τον παραβιασθέντα χώρο.


 
Εμένα μου αρέσουν (φυσικά). :up:

επίσης:
_κομπιουτωρύχος < κομπιουτερωρύχος_ (με απλολογία)
_πληροφοριωρύχος_


----------



## pidyo (Jun 15, 2011)

Όπως συνήθως συμβαίνει, οι αστοχίες στις προτάσεις της επίσημης ορολογίας έχουν οδηγήσει σε επικράτηση των ελληνοποιημένων ξένων όρων: χακεράς, κρακεράς, χακεύω, και το ευφάνταστο και πετυχημένο χακτιβιστής. Τα κυβερνωρύχος και δικτυωρύχος τα βρίσκω εξαιρετικά, φοβάμαι όμως πως: α) μπαίνουν αργά στο παιχνίδι· β) το ορύσσω δεν προσφέρεται πολύ για τα αναγκαία ρήματα· γ) λέξεις με 11-12 γράμματα και όχι την πιο εύκολη ορθογραφία δεν έχουν πολλές ελπίδες στους ανθρώπους του χώρου. Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να έχουμε δύο διαφορετικά σύνολα όρων, ένα πιο επίσημο και ένα πιο τρέχον.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2012)

Από το _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας & Νεολογισμών_, τ. 9-10 (Ακαδημία Αθηνών, 2009): _κράκερ _→ *δικτυοκαταστροφέας*


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2012)

Κι αυτός είναι ατυχής όρος. Ο cracker είναι όρος που δημιούργησαν οι απανταχού hackers για να διαχωρίσουν την θέση τους ως προς την φιλοσοφία τους. Δεν είναι καθόλου απαραίτητα κάποιος που κάνει ζημιά σε δίκτυο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2012)

Όπως έγραψα και νωρίτερα, δυστυχώς πολλοί από τους όρους για τους οποίους συζητούμε προτείνονται από άτομα που δεν αντιλαμβάνονται αυτήν καθαυτή τη σημασία των εννοιών που οι ενλόγω όροι περιγράφουν.


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2012)

Και από άτομα που πιστεύουν ότι όσο πιο πολύπλοκο τόσο πιο καλό. Τελικά τη χρειαζόμαστε την εκστρατεία για την απλοποίηση της γλώσσας...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2012)

Προσωπικά μ' αρέσουν οι όροι _κυβερνωρύχος_ και _κυβερνοπειρατής_ σαν απόδοση των _hacker_ και _cracker_, αντίστοιχα. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που ο _αεροπειρατής_ επέκτεινε την έννοια του _πειρατή_, μπορεί ο _κυβερνοπειρατής_ να πάει τον όρο παραπέρα. Π.χ. _κυβερνοπειρατεία_ μπορεί να είναι η παραβίαση ασφαλείας τραπεζικού συστήματος με στόχο τον εκβιασμό για την απόσπαση λύτρων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2012)

Και γιατί όχι _ηλεπειρατής_;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2012)

Προσωπικά δεν θα μπορούσα με τίποτα το _ηλε- / e-_ εδώ, Δόκτωρ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2012)

Μα υπάρχουν ήδη _τ-ηλεπειρατές_!


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2012)

Μα δεν το έχουν συνηθίσει ακόμα το «ηλε», έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Μου αρέσει που θέλουμε να συντονιστούν και να συμμαχήσουν τα κόμματα. Εδώ δεν μπορούν να συντονιστούν οι οροδότες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα υπάρχουν ήδη _τ-ηλεπειρατές_!



Ένας λόγος παραπάνω. Αν και γενικά προτιμώ τα _κυβερνο_-.


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] Μου αρέσει που θέλουμε να συντονιστούν και να συμμαχήσουν τα κόμματα. Εδώ δεν μπορούν να συντονιστούν οι οροδότες.



Εξαρτάται με ποιο τρόπο χορηγείται ο ορός, με IV-drip ή με IV-push. 
Φλέβες κόβουμε ώρες ώρες με αυτά που βλέπουμε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2012)

Δεν έχουμε αναφέρει, νομίζω, πόσο διαδεδομένος είναι και ο όρος *κυβερνοεγκληματίας*.

Κάνει διάκριση ή βάζει τους χάκερ και τους κράκερ στο ίδιο καλάθι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 24, 2012)

Προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει γιατί είναι πολύ βαρύς όρος. Ας πούμε, αυτόν που σπάει παράθυρα τον λες βάνδαλο, όχι εγκληματία. Κι ένας κράκερ μπορεί να κάνει απλώς αυτό: να σπάει παράθυρα. Ή μπορεί να κάνει μικροαπάτες ή να το κάνει για να σπάει πλάκα.

Με μια ματιά που έριξα, είδα να μπερδεύονται πολλοί όροι. Κυβερνοεγκληματίας κι αυτός που κάνει κλασικές απάτες, απλά μέσω Ίντερνετ, κυβερνοεγκληματίας και ο phisher και ο λαθρέμπορος και οι λοιποί εγκληματίες που δραστηριοποιούνται μέσω Ίντερνετ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2012)

Για μένα ο βάνδαλος είναι εγκληματίας και όσοι γράφουν προγράμματα που καταστρέφουν τα αρχεία των άλλων είναι από τους χειρότερους βάνδαλους.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Από το _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας & Νεολογισμών_, τ. 9-10 (Ακαδημία Αθηνών, 2009): _κράκερ _→ *δικτυοκαταστροφέας*


Παρέλειψα τότε να αναφέρω ότι η κα Χριστοφίδου (η Διευθύντρια του Κέντρου Ερεύνης Επιστημονικών Όρων και Νεολογισμών) είχε δημοσιεύσει στο τ. 9-10 (σελ. 461 κ.ε.) ένα δικό της πέιπερ με τίτλο «_Δικτυο-_ : Μια γλωσσολογική πρόταση», το οποίο στοιχειοθετούσε την πρόταση της συντάκτριας για την αντικατάσταση όλων των προθημάτων των σχετικών με το Διαδίκτυο (_ηλε_-, _ιστο_-, _κυβερνο_-, _e_- καθώς και το _τηλε_- στον βαθμό που αφορά το διαδίκτυο) με ένα ενιαίο πρόθημα _δικτυο_-. Στα πλαίσια αυτής της πρότασής της είχε τότε προτείνει τον όρο _δικτυοκαταστροφέας _και τώρα στο τ. 11 (2012) επανέρχεται —αφού προφανώς η προ τριετίας πρότασή της έχει περάσει επιτυχέστατα από διομότιμη αξιολόγηση (peer review), έχει γίνει πανδήμως αποδεκτή κι έχει υιοθετηθεί από όλους τους υπόλοιπους οροδοτικούς φορείς— και προτείνει και τις ακόλουθες αντικαταστάσεις:

_κυβερνοασφάλεια _→ *δικτυοασφάλεια*
_κυβερνοεπίθεση _→ *δικτυοεπίθεση*
Χρειάζεται να πως πόσο πολύ διαφωνώ; Ή μήπως χρειάζεται να επισημάνω ότι η ασφάλεια ενός τοπικού δικτύου (παναπεί η _γνήσια _«δικτυοασφάλεια») δεν πρέπει να συγχέεται με την ασφάλεια στο Διαδίκτυο;


----------



## calligrapher (Dec 8, 2022)

Η θετική σημασία έχει πιο συγκεκριμένη έννοια. Hacking είναι όταν σκαρφίζομαι κάτι και κάνω μια μετατροπή αλλάζοντας τον προκαθορισμένο σκοπό ή λειουργία του αντικειμένου. Όπως υπάρχουν τα life hacks που π.χ. βάζεις ένα μανταλάκι για να στερεώσεις ένα καλώδιο, έτσι και τα hacks είναι λειτουργίες που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ευφάνταστα π.χ. να κάνεις ένα παλιό τηλέφωνο ψηφιακή κορνίζα για φωτογραφίες. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις για τον όρο λοιπόν η μετάφραση μπορεί να βρίσκεται στις λέξεις που έχουν να κάνουν με μαστόρεμα, ίσως με πρόχειρο τρόπο.


----------



## calligrapher (Dec 8, 2022)

Για τον ίδιο λόγο θεωρώ ότι δεν ταιριάζει οτιδήποτε από ηλε- ή κυβερνο- αφού δεν είναι ανάγκη το χάκιν να γίνεται μέσω ίντερνετ. Στην παιχνιδιάρικη έννοια πάρα πολλά χακς γίνονται μόνο με το υλικό μέρος άλλωστε. Αλλά ακόμη και το κακόβουλο μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς ίντερνετ. Τεχνολογικά βέβαια οι περισσότερες κακόβουλες επιθέσεις γίνονται διαδικτυακά, οπότε υπάρχει συνάφεια, όμως μόνο κρίνοντας την εκάστοτε περίπτωση μπορείς να το επιβεβαιώσεις. Δεν εννοείται στη λέξη χάκιν το ίντερνετ.


----------

